# mailscanner installation failure



## frustphil (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, was trying to install mailscanner then I got this error.. 



> => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
> => port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/bash and try again.
> *** Error code 1
> 
> ...



Any idea what' wrong???


----------



## lyuts (Sep 15, 2009)

Apparently something happened to your internet connection or to the site holding the sources. Take a look inside that port's Makefile to see the location of the sources, and see if it is alive.


----------

